# inactivity timer?



## Steve H

How do you change the inactivity setting for the Hopper? I did a search and can't find any info and also can't find any info in the online guide.


----------



## Steve H

found it listed under the "updates" menu


----------



## Ijon_Tichy

Forgive my ignorance, what does this function do and what is the optimal setting for inactivity?


----------



## garys

If you do not change anything, including activating guide, menu's, browsing or changing channels, the receiver will go into standby. You can turn it off.


----------



## Steve H

Factory default is 2 hours. If you are watching anything for more that that the sleep mode kick in. I changed it to 6 hours.


----------



## csjulian

Where is the Updates menu? I don't see it.
NOTE: I just noticed the date on the original question.
I too, am looking to make the inactivity time out longer than 2hrs.


----------



## Ray [email protected] Network

It is located in under Updates. Access varies by receiver type. Please let me know if you need furhter assistance. Thanks.



csjulian said:


> Where is the Updates menu? I don't see it.
> NOTE: I just noticed the date on the original question.
> I too, am looking to make the inactivity time out longer than 2hrs.


----------



## GravelChan

Menu
Settings
Diagnostics
Updates


----------



## lonerwulf

As a rule I always deactivate standby for every customer


----------

